# Meetings > Workshops >  Μac os x

## GOLDEN DRAGON

Μήπως εχει κανείς τις γνώσεις διάθεση να μας κάνει ενα workshopaki 
για mac os x έτσι για αλαγη ?
υπέκυψα τελικά και γω σε ενα κουκλι

1 κονσόλα σε mac os
2 routing static routes 
3 εφαρμογές προγραμματα

----------


## pkent79

Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι υπάρχει και Mac OS X για κανονικά PC (όχι της Apple), το είχα δοκιμάσει, αλλά επειδή είχα PS/2 πληκτρολόγιο δεν έπαιζε.
Πάντως ωραίο ήταν.

Για το συγκεκριμένο ISO στο DC++  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

καθαρά για apple με ενδιαφέρει να δούμε και πόσοι ασχολούμαστε με mac βέβαια εγώ δεν δικαιουμε να ομιλώ καθότι πολύ όψιμος
 ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

Tοσοι λιγοι ειμαστε θα με φαει το google δηλαδη?  ::   ::

----------


## Vigor

> Tοσοι λιγοι ειμαστε θα με φαει το google δηλαδη?


*Mac Users ελάτε να μετρηθούμε!!!!*
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1967 Wireless
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1967 Internet

----------


## pathfinder

> Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι υπάρχει και Mac OS X για κανονικά PC (όχι της Apple), το είχα δοκιμάσει, αλλά επειδή είχα PS/2 πληκτρολόγιο δεν έπαιζε.
> Πάντως ωραίο ήταν.
> 
> Για το συγκεκριμένο ISO στο DC++


Παιζει σε ιντελ κανονικα δηλαδη? ενδιαφερομαι να το δοκιμασω...μπορεις να μου στειλεις με πμ το ονομα αρχειου?  ::

----------


## pkent79

Ναι κανονικά παίζει.
Εγώ το δοκίμασα σε P4 2.4.
Έχεις pm.

----------


## socrates

Είμαι σίγουρος ότι υπάρχουν Mac OS X masters ανάμεσά μας  :: 
Ας κάνουν ένα βήμα μπρος!  ::

----------


## dti

O cirrus είναι ίσως ο πιο κατάλληλος. 
Αν γίνει πάντως workshop είμαι κι εγώ μέσα.

----------


## slapper

> Ναι κανονικά παίζει.
> Εγώ το δοκίμασα σε P4 2.4.
> Έχεις pm.


θέλω και εγω pm  ::   ::  
εχω P4 στα 3.8 με xp και ubuntu πάνω!!
Δεν με χαλάει καθόλου το mac os  ::   ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

παιδιά μη το σκίζουμε το τοπικ workshop εδώ και τώρα παρακαλούνται οι masters ένα βήμα μπρος  ::

----------


## cirrus

Master δεν θα έλεγα ότι είμαι, αλλά 2-3 χρόνια τώρα τα καταφέρνω να κάνω την δουλειά μου με το macosx μια χαρά. Νομίζω ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να γίνει κάποιο workshop, αλλά μια συνάντηση χρηστών macosx, μέσα στην οποία μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε διάφορα σίγουρα θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε. Οι δυνατότητες του osx (όπως και του linux) είναι απεριόριστες, και μιας και είμαι σίγουρος ότι υπάρχουν λίγοι που το χρησιμοποιούν σε server μορφή, κάποιο "premade" workshop ενδεχομένως να μην έχει και τόσο ενδιαφέρον για όλους (για αυτό και προτείνω κάτι σε μορφή συνάντησης/κουβέντας).
Από εκεί και πέρα αν δούμε ότι υπάρχει και ανάγκη για κάτι ποιο specific κάνουμε και κανένα workshop, γιατί όχι...

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ωραια συναντηση συναντηση οτι πειτε cirus απο οτι ειδα γραφεις και στο helmug ε ?

ποτε λοιπον ας πουμε μια μερα που να βολευει ολους μας σιγα μη συμφωνησουμε αλλα λεμε τωρα

----------


## cirrus

> ωραια συναντηση συναντηση οτι πειτε cirus απο οτι ειδα γραφεις και στο helmug ε ?
> 
> ποτε λοιπον ας πουμε μια μερα που να βολευει ολους μας σιγα μη συμφωνησουμε αλλα λεμε τωρα


Μπα όχι δεν έχω απολύτως καμία σχέση με την helmug.

Μιας και αυτό το ΣΚ είναι η πίτα και η electronika, θα πρότεινα να το αφήσουμε για το επόμενο, ενδεχομένως στην έδρα αν είναι δυνατόν. Προσωπικά δεν έχω πρόβλημα αρκεί να είναι ή μετά τις 6 καθημερινές ή το ΣΚ.

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

εγώ είμαι μέσα αρκεί να είναι μετά τις 3 το μεσημεράκι λόγω δουλειάς ναι δουλεύω και κυριακες και σαβατα και ότι προκύψει 2 κόρες έχω τι θα τους δώσω προίκα το mac?  ::   ::   ::  
να δω συμμετοχές
ρε ιδια κλαση ειμαστε Εγγραφή: 09 Ιούν 2003 χαχαχαχχαχαα παλιοσειρες  ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Τι λέτε να το κανονίσουμε την ερχόμενη Τετάρτη στην έδρα στις 19:00;
Για άλλη μέρα πλην της Τετάρτης θα πρέπει να ρωτήσουμε την ΕΘΕΜ για την διαθεσιμότητα του χώρου.

Εγώ θα είμαι εκεί!

Cirrus, θέλω winbox (που να δουλεύει) στο ibook!  ::

----------


## pilgrim

Θα ηθελα να προσθεσω σε αυτο το τοπικ οτι οσοι ενδιαφερονται για την εκδοση που προαναφερθηκε (mac os x για pc) υπαρχει πλεον και στο server μου μετα απο την ευγενικη παραχωρηση που εκανε ο pkent79.(θενκς μαν!!!!)
Στο upload θα βρειτε τον συγκεκριμενο φακελο-------->ftp://10.87.198.1

----------


## pkent79

Δεν πρέπει να ανέβηκε, μου πετάει σφάλματα ο ftp σου.

ftp://soliton.pkent79.awmn/Shared%20Fil ... %20X%20x86

----------


## pilgrim

Φτου.................

----------


## pilgrim

τι μεγεθος εχει περιπου?

----------


## pkent79

~4.3Gigabytes

----------


## kontak

Προσπάθω να το βάλω σε ένα laptop ibm με vmware και μου βγάζει 

system config file '/com.apple.boot.plist' not found

και το δοκίμασα και με daemon's tools,alcohool 120 και το έγραψα σε dvd για απευθείας και πάλι τα ίδια.

Τι κάνουμε τώρα;

----------


## cirrus

> Τι κάνουμε τώρα;


Αγοράζετε ένα mac, μιας και είναι ο μόνος 100% αξιόπιστος τρόπος να τρέξεις το macosx  ::  
Έχω δοκιμάσει να περάσω το macosx σε μη mac 3-4 φορές και καμία από αυτές δεν δούλευε 100% (ούτε 60% μπορώ να πω).




> θέλω winbox (που να δουλεύει) στο ibook!


Υπάρχει και το λένε ssh [email protected]  ::   ::  
Με ppc χλωμό σε κόβω (μόνο σε κάνα virtual machine), το wine παίζει μόνο σε intel.

Για Τετάρτη δεν έχω πρόβλημα μέσα είμαι, απλά πρότεινα ΣΚ για να έχουμε περισσότερο χρόνο.  ::

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

O Σωκρατης ειδε winbox να δουλευει με x11 και wine στο δικο μου μου
αν και δεν ηξερα οτι δεν πεζει σε ppc νομιζω οτι εφτεγε ενα τικ στο security
του winbox anyway θα τα δουμε απο κοντα αυτα 
και τεταρτη δεν ειναι ασχημα να το καναμε απο τις 5 μεχρι οσο εχουμε κεφι  ::  
ps επρεπε να δειτε κομαντο και λοιπους σημερα μολις ειδανε virtual dektop 

smackbook και 300 παραθυρα ανοιχτα εφαρμογες και warcraft ταυτοχρονα
απλα δεν το πιστευανε

μπας και την ψωνισα 


i love my kokiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiioooooooo

----------


## pathfinder

O ftp δεν δουλευει...  ::  τι μπορει να γινει?

----------


## socrates

> O Σωκρατης ειδε winbox να δουλευει με x11 και wine στο δικο μου μου
> αν και δεν ηξερα οτι δεν πεζει σε ppc νομιζω οτι εφτεγε ενα τικ στο security
> του winbox anyway θα τα δουμε απο κοντα αυτα 
> και τεταρτη δεν ειναι ασχημα να το καναμε απο τις 5 μεχρι οσο εχουμε κεφι  
> ps επρεπε να δειτε κομαντο και λοιπους σημερα μολις ειδανε virtual dektop 
> 
> smackbook και 300 παραθυρα ανοιχτα εφαρμογες και warcraft ταυτοχρονα
> απλα δεν το πιστευανε
> 
> ...


Τελικά με λίγο πείραγμα στις ρυθμίσεις του virtualPC κατάφερα να τρέξω winBox και να συνδεθώ σε ένα MT router (και ας είναι PPC το iBook μου).

PC->PC settings->Networking->Enable Networking με Shared Network αντί για Virtual Switch.

Για να παίξει βέβαια θέλει υποχρεωτικά εκεί που θα συνδεθεί το laptop να είναι ενεργοποιημένο το DHCP.

Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι γιατί δεν συνδέεται με όλα τα Μπρίκια... ακόμα δεν μπορώ να συνδεθώ στον router που έχω σπίτι (αλλά μπορώ σε διπλανό).

----------


## batman_9697

μέσα και έγω,θα έρθω!!!!!!  ::

----------


## socrates

Τελικά με διαγραφή κάποιων dll's έπεξε και η σύνδεση μέσω winbox στο τοπικό μου router! (tnx to Nettraptor για το tip)

Cirrus σε περιμένουμε την Τετάρτη!

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

ολοι οι macοπληκτοι αυριο στο συλογο να δούμε και να μάθουμε πέντε πράματα από τους ποιο παλιούς στο άθλημα  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

> Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι υπάρχει και Mac OS X για κανονικά PC (όχι της Apple), το είχα δοκιμάσει, αλλά επειδή είχα PS/2 πληκτρολόγιο δεν έπαιζε.
> Πάντως ωραίο ήταν.
> 
> Για το συγκεκριμένο ISO στο DC++


Γειά, μπορείς να μου δώσεις και εμένα το filename γατί δε βρήκα τίποτα?

----------

